# Eight-metre croc lurks in river



## News Bot (Nov 23, 2010)

A PASTOR says he has evidence that an eight-metre croc lurks in a river in Queensland's Gulf country.

*Published On:* 23-Nov-10 04:16 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## cockney red (Nov 23, 2010)

I've seen It, I tried to take a pic of It when I passed over It on my flying pig


----------



## D3pro (Nov 23, 2010)

Ahhh the imagination is bigger then reality


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 23, 2010)

Photos or does't count. 8meters I would say is a good stab in dark considering they can only manage to measure the slide marks.


----------



## voodoo (Nov 23, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Ahhh the imagination is bigger then reality



True that...This morning I was called out to catch a "7ft King Cobra"....I got there it was a 3ft green tree snake .


----------



## garthy (Nov 23, 2010)

voodoo said:


> True that...This morning I was called out to catch a "7ft King Cobra"....I got there it was a 3ft green tree snake .


 
I hear ya, I've been called out to many tiger snake infestations but am yet to catch one. All blue tongues n baby browns.


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 23, 2010)

Up here eveyone only ever see's taipans every single snake :lol:

cheers
Scott


----------

